# Gutloading Mealworms (leo gecko)



## Sm1thson (Dec 3, 2011)

My Leo Gecko isnt a fan of crickets, it appears that prior to me having him its likely he was raised on mealworms, I wanted to mix up some crickets in there but now Ive decided that as he doesnt like them I’ll stick with mealworms as its a whole lot easier any way. I can use the extra time of not having to chase crickets to get the gecko out to play instead so he still gets exercise.

So far (only had him a couple of weeks) for the meal worms I have been feeding oats and potato skin. then dusting with calci each feed and nutrabal on a weekend.

Oats are cheap, and potatoes are generally in ready supply for me as we usually buy them in bulk. can I put chunks of potato in with the mealies (i do the crickets) rather than just peal? [1] I want to introduce more variety, Im thinkin apple is a good one as we usually have apples to hand and I can cut some peal off then eat the rest. I read carrot peal, is just about any vedge good or are there ones that should be avoided?[2]

I'm thinking I need to add some protein, what is the best cheap way of doing this? [3] any protein rich foods for mealworms (we dont had a dog or cat so Im not going to buy dog/cat food). Fish food I read is good, will any fish food do?[4] 

I think I will separate out a smaller batch of mealworms for gutloading, I will still feed the rest of them but have a separate box with the 'next feed' in it, then I can just give these ones the fish food else I can imagine poring the whole pot in to the tub of mealies for it never to be seen again. Is this a sensible idea or overkill/pointless?[5]

I bought some new mini mealies last night to ensure I have some over christmas, whats the best way to dispose of the old ones?[6]
[questions numbered for simplicity in answering etc]


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,

[1] I feed my morio's on apple chucks (not too big as they mold REALLY quick), carrot chunks, cabbage leaf, parsnip, all herbs are good, kale, turnip, all root veg are good really that i can think of, common ones anyway. They are also kept in about 2" of oats and wheetabix mix 

[2] / [3] Fish flakes or pellets are great, but make sure you get just the plain stuff, not the colour enhancing, or slime enhancing etc.... i'm sure you know that though. 

[4] It's a good idea to have the next feed kept out, i do have a smaller batch kept out that last about a week, these i feeed with calcium powder, fish flakes, and whatever leaves are in the fridge, while the others just get basics. No point feeding 1kg of morio's forever when your only using a little in the next few days. They are fine on the veg, keep the calcium and flakes for your feed box.



Sm1thson said:


> My Leo Gecko isnt a fan of crickets, it appears that prior to me having him its likely he was raised on mealworms, I wanted to mix up some crickets in there but now Ive decided that as he doesnt like them I’ll stick with mealworms as its a whole lot easier any way. I can use the extra time of not having to chase crickets to get the gecko out to play instead so he still gets exercise.
> 
> So far (only had him a couple of weeks) for the meal worms I have been feeding oats and potato skin. then dusting with calci each feed and nutrabal on a weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I use bug grub for my mealworms.

They seem to do ok on it, and Rio seems to do well on them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use muesli for my mealworms, and add carrot, cabbage and apple for 2 days before i feed them to my leos.

i keep the rest in the fridge so they stop growing, and just keep out what i need for the next few days feeds.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I breed them on oats and wheat bran, and besides the occasional slice of potato for water, they do very well as a feeder without any other gutloading.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Sm1thson said:


> I'm thinking I need to add some protein, what is the best cheap way of doing this? [3] any protein rich foods for mealworms* (we dont had a dog or cat so Im not going to buy dog/cat food).* Fish food I read is good, will any fish food do?[4]


Why??? You can get a box of cat crunchies for 69p in Tescos, It'll last you ages and it has a higher protein content than dog food, there is more in fish food but its much more expensive : victory:


----------



## Sm1thson (Dec 3, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> i keep the rest in the fridge so they stop growing, and just keep out what i need for the next few days feeds.


only stumbling block there will be the other half. I guess they will last ages in the fridge.



Ben.M said:


> Why??? You can get a box of cat crunchies for 69p in Tescos, It'll last you ages and it has a higher protein content than dog food, there is more in fish food but its much more expensive : victory:


Think I'll go to Tescos later  I was just thinking dog and cat food = smell. cat crunchies sounds allright and biscuity, might even try some myself. 

[1],[2],[3],[4],[5] -all sorted thanks all.

still need to know what to do to dispose of whats left of the old mealies (now lots of sheds, plenty of black ones, others not moving as fast as they once did) I just plan on ditching whats left, do I just bag it and bin it? [6]


----------



## Sm1thson (Dec 3, 2011)

^I got some 69p cat chrunchies from Tesco, packed full of protein and other stuff, thanks. do I need to crush them or will the mealies manage? Im thinking stick them in the blender.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Sm1thson said:


> ^I got some 69p cat chrunchies from Tesco, packed full of protein and other stuff, thanks. do I need to crush them or will the mealies manage? Im thinking stick them in the blender.


Hmm I'm not sure. I use them for my Turkistan roaches and blended them so it would be easier for the baby roaches to eat, I don't really know what would be best for mealies


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sm1thson said:


> still need to know what to do to dispose of whats left of the old mealies (now lots of sheds, plenty of black ones, others not moving as fast as they once did) I just plan on ditching whats left, do I just bag it and bin it? [6]



I put the old, slow or dead mealies out for the birds :2thumb:

I darent put my mealies in the fridge, my mum may put them in my dads sandwiches or dinner, dont ask she has mistaken some things for others in the past. I put my aftersun in the fridge one year and she put it in sandwiches instead of salad cream :whistling2:

I feed my mealies all sorts of veg and stuff but I tend to avoid citrus stuff, not good for the leos....


----------

